# Farbige Landkarte als Vektor?



## Vektorman (26. September 2004)

Halli Hallo,

ich benötige für gewerbliche Zwecke eine Landkarte von Griechenland. Zwar kann man auch welche kaufen, aber diese sind kaum bezahlbar, dürfen nicht angepaßt werden und sind meistens in Englisch. Deshalb möchte ich selber eine erstellen. 

Ich habe mir daher mal die Trial Version von Wintopo pro 2.52 (http://www.wintopo.com) heruntergeladen und ein bißchen probiert. Es scheint aber so, daß hier nur einfarbige Grafiken (Bitmaps) konvertiert werden können, die nicht ausgefüllt werden können. Ich würde aber gerne eine mehrfarbige Vektorgrafik  (schwarzer Kartenumriß, grüne ausgefüllte Karte, rote Kreise für Städte) erstellen. Ist das überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja, mit welchem Programm. 

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe ;-)


----------



## thoru (26. September 2004)

Entweder du wandelst die Karte (Bitmap) mit Corel Trace
bzw. Adobe Stremaline um oder du nimmst ein Vektorprogramm
wie z.B. Adobe Illustrator oder Macromedia Freehand
und zeichnest die Karte per Hand nach. Beide Varianten haben
Vor- und Nachteile. Lässt du die Daten automatisch
umwandeln mag das verhältnismäßig schnell gehen,
du bekommst aber große Menge an Daten die auf der
einen Seite die Dateigröße in die Höhe schnellen lassen
und sich darüberhinaus auch schlecht bearbeiten
lassen.
Legst du jetzt aber selbst Hand hast du eine genaue 
Kontrolle über deine Pfade die sich ja dann leichter 
bearbeiten bzw. verändern lassen und die Dateigröße
hält sich in Grenzen. Die Handarbeit wird in der Regel
länger dauern.

cu
thoru


----------



## Vektorman (28. September 2004)

*Farbige Landkarte als Vektor*

Danke für den Tip. Ich habe mir mal die Trial Version von Adobe Streamline runtergezogen. Ich habe dann eine Umrißkarte gezeichnet (dunkles Land, blaues Meer) und umgewandelt. Das Ergebnis ist wirklich gut. 

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich mir auch die Trial Version von Adobe Illustrator besorgen. Rein Theoretisch müßte man damit die mit Streamline erstellte Vektorgrafik weiterverarbeiten können. Ich möchte hier nämlich noch Straßen und Städte eintragen ;-)


----------

